# Off-Topic Discussion > Extended Discussion >  >  In the Year 3000

## DeeryTheDeer

*cue La Bamba falsetto*

In all seriousness, what do you guys think the world will really be like in exactly the year 3000? Will it be futuristic like Star Trek? Will it be entirely different? Will humanity or life on planet Earth even exist anymore?

I'd like to hear your abstract thoughts.

----------


## Techno



----------


## ClouD



----------


## ninja9578

I agree with DD.

----------


## Black_Eagle

Edit: Except they'll be killing us over and over and over.

----------


## Replicon

"don't look at me, I voted for kodos"

----------


## Invader

Remember that scene at the end of the movie _Artificial Intelligence: AI_ (2001) with the super-advanced machines that resembled aliens? 

Yeaaaaaa.

----------


## tkdyo

you guys are so pessimistic =_=  

I think our medical advances will be good enough to cure most cancers without kimo, and virtual reality will be nearly perfected.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

In my view, there won't be humans in 3000

We will kill each other off by then, or a meteor will kill us all, or a gamma ray event...or a nuclear war, or maybe AI machines take over and slaughter us like in terminator....

Yea, I don't have high hopes for the future, my own wish is to die before anything really really bad happens on earth.

The reason for my pessimism is because of the direction the world is headed, a bad direction.

----------


## Replicon

Actually, our medical advances will ensure that no cures are there - only ways to conveniently "live with it"  :smiley:

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Yea, the good ol treat the symptoms not the cause medical profit industry lol, they would make the real cures so expensive only the wealthy could afford.

----------


## ninja9578

> you guys are so pessimistic =_=  
> 
> I think our medical advances will be good enough to cure most cancers without kimo, and virtual reality will be nearly perfected.



Medical advances mean nothing once the world is destroyed by war and global warming.  When the oil starts to run dry, the USA, China, and Russia will go to war over the last few wells.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

I'm more worried about the war thing, not so much the global frauding.

----------


## Universal Mind

New energy sources, worldwide democracy, worldwide capitalism, major prosperity, no more international wars, a lot of people living in space, an excellent world.

----------


## Descensus

> New energy sources, worldwide democracy, worldwide capitalism, major prosperity, no more international wars, a lot of people living in space, an excellent world.



Sounds great, except for the Democracy part.

I just hope our cities look like how science fiction writers/movie-makers envision them, because that would be badass.

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

> New energy sources, worldwide democracy, worldwide capitalism, major prosperity, no more international wars, a lot of people living in space, an excellent world.



Sounds great to me, especially about the new energy sources. Then the environment would be at least somewhat spared and we wouldn't have to wage wars over oil anymore.

----------


## Photolysis

I have no idea if we'll be around in 3000; most people are generally pretty short-sighted and ignorant (look at the way people deal with climate change, for example). And some are just plain psychos; imagine what would happen if some religious nut in the Middle East got a bunch of nukes.

If we are around still then, I wouldn't be surprised if something like Idiocracy happens.

Let's say we dodge that bullet as well though. In that case I would imagine improved medicine has rendered everyone biologically immortal. Fusion power will take care of all the world's energy demands, and we'll probably have quite a few colonies on terraformed planets. We'd also probably have a unified government by that stage, instead of arbitrarily defined states.

I doubt we'll get far in to space, unless a dramatic discovery that revolutionises our ability to travel to something akin to science fiction. But you never know what might be possible once we learn more about the Universe's deepest workings.

----------


## Jeff777

> Nic Fleming
> October 18, 2006
> 
> HUMANS will grow to an average of two metres, live to the age of 120 and all have brown skin by 3000, an evolutionary expert says.
> 
> Oliver Curry, of the [email protected] research centre at the London School of Economics, said on Monday racial differences would become less pronounced, thanks to trends in nutrition, medicine and migration.
> 
> Dr Curry predicted humans would decline physically and lose key social and interactive skills because of an over-dependence on technology and medical interventions.
> 
> ...




http://www.theage.com.au/news/nation...850931574.html

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Who ever said evolution will just halt at the year 3000? evolution never stops.

The little chart says

year 3000, humans reach their peak? ...we continue to evolve

----------


## Bearsy



----------


## Techno

> http://www.theage.com.au/news/nation...850931574.html



That article reminds me of _The Time Machine_. Morlocks and Eloi anyone?

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Venus project = the best future possible.

----------


## Descensus

> Venus project = the best future possible.



How?

Note: I just want you to explain it. I saw Zeitgeist and while the illustrations and models look cool, I don't think it's feasible at all. Especially the economics part. Seems pretty illogical.

----------


## Jeff777

The article didn't say anything about evolution ceasing.

----------


## Bearsy

> How?
> 
> Note: I just want you to explain it. I saw Zeitgeist and while the illustrations and models look cool, I don't think it's feasible at all. Especially the economics part. Seems pretty illogical.



It's all technologically possible right now, the only stronghold is the lack of funds to get the project off of the drawing board.

----------


## Descensus

> It's all technologically possible right now, the only stronghold is the lack of funds to get the project off of the drawing board.



I meant, explain a "resource-based economy" to me. Explain the premise of the Venus Project.

----------


## Black_Eagle

> Men would have more symmetrical facial features, squarer jaws, deeper voices and be better endowed. Women would have large, clear eyes, pert breasts, glossy hair, more symmetrical features and hairless skin.
> 
> Variations in skin colouring were expected to be smoothed out, with most humans moving towards a brown tone.



Somehow I doubt this due to the fact that people alter how attractive they are to the opposite sex all the time through unnatural means. Women put on makeup, get surgery, etc. Men learn how to talk like a romantic and satisfy women in bed. With our advancing medical technology, we are able to alter aesthetic factors like our health and looks. I think the only bearing genetics will have is on people who are predisposed toward a personality disorder.

But anyway, I think we'll all inhabit cybernetic bodies by then. Either that, or we'll somehow upload our consciousness into robotic bodies.

----------


## Jeff777

> But anyway, I think we'll all inhabit cybernetic bodies by then. Either that, or we'll somehow upload our consciousness into robotic bodies.



Hopefully noone deletes our system 32's  :tongue2:

----------


## Replicon

I think in the year 3000, we will live on a series of islands, made out of hexagonal pieces of land. There will be a rudimentary economy, based on the trade of brick, lumber, wool, grain and ore. There will still be rivalry among tribes, but it will mostly be handled in a relatively peaceful manner, such as competing over who can build the longest road.

----------


## Laughing Man

> I meant, explain a "resource-based economy" to me. Explain the premise of the Venus Project.



The Venus project is basically technocratic socialists.

----------


## Laughing Man

WELCOMMMEE.....TO THE WORLD OF TOMORROW!!!

----------


## Descensus

Hmm, do I get my own bending robot?

----------


## CRAZY BONE

"Race is only skin deep"

This statement is simply untrue.

----------


## grasshoppa

> 3,000 AD
> 
> Humans are typically 7ft tall now; lifespan for the average person is 200+*
> 
> For centuries now, the technological singularity has produced enormous wealth and prosperity. There have been across-the-board improvements to healthcare, education, living standards and opportunities for all, and this has led to humans evolving into a race of giants - 7ft tall, muscular, tanned and highly athletic, with lifespans of 200+.
> 
> Note that this default lifespan refers to purely "natural", unaltered, biological humans, who comprise a tiny minority by now - the vast majority of citizens have opted for genetic engineering and biotechnology treatments which extend their life indefinitely. Mind uploading to cyborg bodies is also a popular choice now and is being used to achieve practical immortality by many people.







> 5,000 AD
> 
> Construction of the Solar Ring has been completed
> 
> The first particle accelerators built by man were small, primitive, terrestrial-based devices. In the 20th and 21st centuries they were only a few dozen kilometres in circumference at most, resulting in energies of barely a few thousand GeV.
> 
> By the fifth millenium, construction of a particle accelerator covering the entire perimeter of the solar system has been completed, using material from the Kuiper Belt, Oort Cloud and neighbouring star systems. This becomes the largest scientific experiment in history - powerful enough to accelerate particles to the Grand Unification Energy. This allows the very earliest conditions of the Universe to be simulated. The electromagnetic, weak and strong nuclear forces (three of the four fundamental forces in the Universe) can be observed for the first time at precisely the same strength - becoming effectively different aspects of a single force. Quarks and electrons, too, can be seen as essentially the same, achieving another unification.*
> 
> The construction of this colossal ring is achieved using a combination of advanced femtoengineering, large-scale teleportation and matter replication, interplanetary automation and AI super entities.







> 10,000 AD
> 
> Venus has been terraformed
> 
> By the 10th millenium, Venus has been transformed into a habitable, Earthlike world. This has been achieved by a number of means. Primarily, it has been the result of redirecting comets from the Oort Cloud. These were guided through the solar system and into the upper atmosphere of Venus, where they released huge quantities of water.
> 
> Other techniques involved the gradual capturing and removal of CO2 (achieved by "beaming" it away into space), as well as seeding the ground with extremophile bacteria, which absorbed and converted the toxic gases into breathable oxygen. The planet's orbit was also shifted slightly, bringing it closer to the "Goldilocks Zone" enjoyed by Earth, and its day and night cycle was accelerated from 117 days to 24 hours.
> 
> With lush tropical oceans, Venus now has two large, dominant landmasses - Aphrodite and Ishtar - along with a number of smaller subcontinents and islands. The average surface temperature has stabilised at around 30°C.
> ...







> 296,000 AD
> 
> Voyager 2 is approaching Sirius
> 
> If the probe still survives today, it will have travelled over 25 trillion miles from Earth.*
> 
> Sirius is the brightest star in the night sky when viewed from Earth.







> 1,000,000 AD
> 
> Planet-sized computers; AI running all governmental and other systems; the descendants of humanity are possibly a Type 3 civilisation now
> 
> Purely biological humans are exceedingly rare now. The very few which do remain comprise only a tiny fraction of a percentage of the total sentient minds in existence. Though free to come and go as they please, they have practically zero influence in any governmental systems on Earth or elsewhere, being regarded as wholly subordinate to the AIs and super entities. As a species, homo sapiens has continued to evolve over time, and this has led to a 100% increase in cranial size, a near-total absence of hair, a further elongation of limbs, and an average lifespan of several hundred years.
> 
> Those biological humans who do take advantage of the countless technologies available at this time (which is more than 99% of the population by now) can expect to live indefinitely if they opt for genetic engineering treatments - while non-biological treatments (i.e. such as mind uploading) offer a whole new realm of possibilities.
> 
> By this date, much of the Milky Way has been explored by the hybrid AI/transhumans and their sentient ships. Faster-than-light travel is now possible via warp bubble technologies, which effectively bypasses the laws of relativity. Even the Andromeda and Triangulum galaxies are being explored now.
> ...







> 10,000,000 AD
> 
> Triton’s decaying orbit has led to it breaking up around Neptune, forming a new ring system
> 
> That’s assuming the moon still exists in a form we would recognise. The descendants of humanity may have converted its raw mass into artificial structures by now. Even Neptune itself may no longer exist – the planet’s hydrogen and helium may have been siphoned off for use in starships and industrial processes.







> 50,000,000 AD
> 
> Africa collides with Europe, forming a new mountain range to rival the Himalayas
> 
> As a result of this, the Mediterranean no longer exists. The Red Sea, Black Sea and Caspian Sea have also disappeared. Meanwhile, the Atlantic Ocean has continued to widen, and North Amercia is being distorted with California sliding northward towards Alaska. Southeast Asia is beginning to merge with Australia.
> 
> The Sun is becoming noticeably larger and brighter, raising global temperatures by several degrees. Much of the planet is now covered by deserts. Of course, this scenario assumes that the Earth hasn’t been altered in some way by artificial processes - possibly including being moved to a new orbit.







> 100,000,000 AD
> 
> By now, contact has been made with an advanced alien civilisation of some kind
> 
> This occurs in a neighbouring cluster of galaxies, tens of millions of light years from Earth. Despite an exhaustive analysis of virtually every planet in the Milky Way, Andromeda, Triangulum and other nearby galaxies, no trace of alien civilisations was found in the Local Group, other than some ancient ruins from the distant past.
> 
> It was over a hundred million years before the first contact was made with living, breathing extraterrestrials of human-level sentience or greater. Advanced intelligence and sophisticated technology has therefore turned out to be exceedingly rare... in this part of the Universe, at least.
> 
> 
> ...







> 250,000,000 AD
> 
> A supercontinent is forming on Earth
> 
> The next Pangea, "Pangea Ultima" will form as a result of subduction of the ocean floor of the North and South Atlantic, beneath eastern North America and South America. This supercontinent will have a small ocean basin trapped at its center.
> 
> That's assuming the Earth still exists in a form we would recognise. The descendants of humanity may have converted its entire mass into a giant computer by now (or some other artificial structure).







> 2,000,000,000 AD
> 
> Sol is becoming a red giant
> 
> The Earth's seas and oceans are beginning to evaporate. Even the coldest regions are seeing temperatures reach over 60°C. All plant and animal life has been evacuated and transported to Earthlike planets elsewhere in the galaxy.







> 3,000,000,000 AD
> 
> The Andromeda Galaxy has begun to collide and merge with our own
> Milky Way galaxy**
> 
> Stars and planets within each galaxy are unlikely to actually collide, as galaxies are in fact somewhat diffuse.
> 
> Such mergers are relatively common; Andromeda, for example, is believed to have collided with at least one other galaxy in the past.







> 5,000,000,000 AD
> 
> Sol is a red giant
> 
> The inner planets of the solar system have been destroyed and absorbed by the ballooning Sun.







> 1,000,000,000,000 AD
> 
> Star formation is declining in many galaxies*
> 
> By now, a significant percentage of galaxies throughout the universe are beginning to "burn out", having been depleted of the gas clouds needed to form stars.







> 2,000,000,000,000 AD
> 
> Galaxies beyond the Local Supercluster are no longer visible*
> 
> Dark energy has continued to drive the expansion of the universe at an accelerating rate. By now, the volume of the universe is so great - and the speed of acceleration so high - that only the nearest galaxies are still visible.
> 
> Even for the highest energy gamma rays, a redshift of 1053 means their wavelength is stretched to greater than the physical diameter of the horizon.
> 
> Because of this, any remaining intelligent life today may no longer be able to obtain new empirical data on the state of large-scale structures on scales observed in the past.







> 20,000,000,000,000 AD
> 
> Red dwarf stars are dying*
> 
> By now, even most of the red dwarfs that were present in our galaxy during the 21st century have faded away - leaving behind only cold, dead "black dwarfs" emitting trace amounts of radiation. These include once famous stars such as Proxima Centauri, Barnard's Star and Wolf 359. The Milky Way galaxy is becoming a dark, empty place dominated by enormous blackholes.







> 100,000,000,000,000 AD
> 
> The end of the stellar era*
> 
> The last of the main sequence stars in the universe has withered away to nothing. The only stellar-mass objects now remaining are "stellar remnants" (white dwarfs, neutron stars and black holes). Brown dwarfs also remain.
> 
> Planets everywhere have been dislodged from their previous orbits and left drifting as "rogues", with many ending up in black holes.







> 10,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 AD
> 
> The degenerate era of the universe*
> 
> In this era, practically the only energy being generated in the universe is through proton decay and particle annihilation. The only remaining objects are neutron stars, white dwarfs and black holes. All of the planets, moons, comets and other such bodies have either decayed into their constituent atomic particles, or been absorbed into stellar remnants.







> 100,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,00  0,
> 000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,00  0,
> 000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 AD
> 
> The black hole era of the universe*
> 
> Only black holes and subatomic particles remain. The universe has expanded so much that these individual particles may be separated from each other by distances of many light years. Black holes themselves are now evaporating by Hawking radiation.







> Infinity
> 
> The dark era of the universe*
> 
> The last remaining black hole has evaporated.
> 
> From this point onwards the universe is composed only of photons, neutrinos, electrons and positrons - with no way of interacting with each other.
> 
> The universe continues to expand forever... but is essentially dead.



The end is nigh.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

then another big bang kaboom...?

or and implosion?...maybe alternate universes might still exist.

----------


## Noogah

If the second coming of Jesus doesn't occur first,

Then didn't Pixar answer the question last year?


*Spoiler* for _The year 3000_:

----------


## Jeff777

> "Race is only skin deep"
> 
> This statement is simply untrue.



How so?

----------


## CRAZY BONE

> How so?



Well one classic example of this is how, on average, people of African decesent have more fast twitch muscle fibers than any other race.

I know this has to do with genetics, not race. However, if we are talking about "in general", then yes, there are quite a few differences among the different races. I don't know if this makes sense or not.

----------


## Jeff777

> Well one classic example of this is how, on average, people of African decesent have more fast twitch muscle fibers than any other race.
> 
> I know this has to do with genetics, not race. However, if we are talking about "in general", then yes, there are quite a few differences among the different races. I don't know if this makes sense or not.



Wtf?  Article or link?  When you make dubious statements, please cite some sources.  ::doh::

----------


## grasshoppa

Yes, I've heard Afrians (and those of african decent) do have more fast-twitch muscle fiber than most. Also, I've heard they are more suceptable to high blood pressure along with hispanics. Plus other things... :S

----------


## Jeff777

High blood pressure yeah, but fast twitch muscles is new to me.  What purpose does this serve?

Edit: Nevermind, google was more than kind.  Apparently it's an athletic advantage and has to do with building muscle faster.   ::?:

----------


## CRAZY BONE

> High blood pressure yeah, but fast twitch muscles is new to me.  What purpose does this serve?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, google was more than kind.  Apparently it's an athletic advantage and has to do with building muscle faster.



http://www.jonentine.com/reviews/AAA...derTheHood.htm

And to answer your other question, basically fast-twitch muscles are for explosive power. That's why black people jump so high and make really good sprinters  :Cool:   Slow twitch muscles are for things like long distance running, less power, more endurance.

----------


## Jeff777

> http://www.jonentine.com/reviews/AAA...derTheHood.htm
> 
> And to answer your other question, basically fast-twitch muscles are for explosive power. That's why black people jump so high and make really good sprinters   Slow twitch muscles are for things like long distance running, less power, more endurance.



I admit, I definitely not had heard anything of this nature before.   :tongue2:   Thanks for helping clear that up Maverick.  :-)

----------


## Muggler

Year 3000. Quite interesting. It all depends on what happens in the near future. In my opinion, it would be something like how the book "The Supernaturalist" describes it. The colour we see of the sun would change each day because of the smog in the air. Futuristic medical advances such as medical patches, such and such.

I suggest you read the book. It is an awesome one.

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Now theres a reason for the movie title white men can't jump.  :smiley:

----------


## CRAZY BONE

> Now theres a reason for the movie title white men can't jump.



Well actually you can strenghthen your fast twitch muscle fibers by doing plyometric exercises (or "plyos" for short). These are exercises that involve explosive power such as squat jumps, wind sprints, and tuck jumps. Combine these exercises with some strength training such as weighted squats and weighted calf raises and your vertical leap will improve drastically. 

In fact, the highest recorded jump over an obstacle was set by a chinese acrobat (over 8 feet).

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

Depends on our actions in the next few years.

Our time is critical. 

Will we wither or blossom?

Blossom I hope, and I have confidence in that hope.

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

> Well one classic example of this is how, on average, people of African decesent have more fast twitch muscle fibers than any other race.
> 
> I know this has to do with genetics, not race. However, if we are talking about "in general", then yes, there are quite a few differences among the different races. I don't know if this makes sense or not.



The only logic I see in that example is based on differences in nutrition and geography (adaption to the environment). That's not genetics.





> Well actually you can strenghthen your fast twitch muscle fibers by doing plyometric exercises (or "plyos" for short). These are exercises that involve explosive power such as squat jumps, wind sprints, and tuck jumps. Combine these exercises with some strength training such as weighted squats and weighted calf raises and your vertical leap will improve drastically. 
> 
> In fact, the highest recorded jump over an obstacle was set by a chinese acrobat (over 8 feet).



You have just proven my point further.

----------


## CRAZY BONE

> The only logic I see in that example is based on differences in nutrition and geography (adaption to the environment). That's not genetics.



Genetics is the passing of traits from parent to offspring. These traits may aquired through adptation to an enviroment. 





> You have just proven my point further.



No, you have just proven_ my_ point further..

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

Your argument is that strong fast twitch muscle fibers are exclusive to racial differences, yet you then said that anyone can strengthen their fast twitch muscles (regardless of race). Doesn't that invalidate your argument?

----------


## CRAZY BONE

> Your argument is that strong fast twitch muscle fibers are exclusive to racial differences



That was never my argument. Re-read my post.

----------

